# Bulova 214



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I just wanted to make a post to thank Silver Hawk.

I had reason to send Paul my recently acquired Bulova Railroad Approved 214. I didn't know what was wrong with, other than the fact that it was stopping whilst being worn over a number of days. Paul took the time to explain to me not only what was wrong with it, but what he intended to do to correct the fault. I found his prices fair (a lot cheaper than I expected) and he kept in touch with me to let me know how he was getting on. He then offered to clean the case properly for me and spotted a small chip in the glass (present before I sent it)and offered to replace the glass if I wished, but did not pressure me into having it changed. I opted to have it changed as I want to be able to regularly wear this watch. He then comprehensively tested it before returning it, carefully packaged and insured.

All in all outstanding service. If anyone else would like to benefit from this level of service simply click on the Electric Watches logo at the top of the page, or send Paul a pm from here, you'll not be sorry.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I agree that his service is very good and prices fair. I've sent a couple of electronic balance wheel watches his way and an automatic as well.

That's a nice watch you have.


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

+1 to acknowledge the above

My local watch-maker could not get my Spaceview to start again after a battery-change.. so I sent it to Paul, who made it humm again by simply putting a new battery into the watch, (at least that was what he told me) must have magic fingers :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:blush: :blush:

Thanks for kind comments guys! .


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Paul v/recently serviced my 218 as that was not working as it should, I may add that the watch was a family peice that was given to me, it is nice to be able to wear it now and know it will keep going and also keep great time, I too can recomend Paul to any member if they don't already know just how good and reasonable he is.

John


----------

